# any info



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jul 12, 2004)

anyone got any info for me- i am almost 6'5 i am 225 pounds- 17 years old male.
i have 15 % body fat- i usually take in 140-200g protein a day. i am wondering how to get to around 260 or 270 with 10-11% body fat. i am going to try a cycle- musco mxt-max creatine-dlm-and diosgenin. will this be good????????????


----------



## Arnold (Jul 12, 2004)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME welcome to IM! 

post your questions in the appropriate forums, and be much more specific.


----------



## Belfort11 (Jul 12, 2004)

yah you have to be much more specific bud


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jul 12, 2004)

I Am 17 Years Old-male-6'5 225 Pounds/ I Usually Work Each Muscle Group Twice A Week(no More). I Bench 225 For 10-4 Sets/ Curl 140 For 12-3 Sets/ Deadlift 400 For 15-5 Sets/ Squat 350-10 Times, 2-3 Sets. I Want To Increase These. My Bf Percentage Is 15- I Want To Get Up To 260 Pounds With 10%bf. Any Info On How To Do This- My Diet Consists Of Around 200g Of Protein A Day -300-450g Carbs/ 50-65 G Fat/ 2500-3500 Calories. I Am Making A Stack- Musco Mxt-diosgenin-dlm-and Max Creatine. Will This Work At All - Maybe I Should Try Andro- Any Info???


----------



## TaPo31 (Jul 12, 2004)

Eat more protein.


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 13, 2004)

Be more specific in the right forum.
And welcome


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jul 13, 2004)

Today Is July 13,2004- I Will Be Starting A Cycle To Bulk On The 20th. In Hopes To Gain 10-15 Pounds. Then I Will Do A Cutting Cycle For 3 Weeks, Taking Animal Cuts-tight-and Taraxatone. I Will Post Updates On My Conditions. I Want Body Fat To Be 10-11- Instead Of 15%, After 3, 4 Week Bulking Cycles And 3 Cutting Cycles I Want My Weight To Be 26-270 With 8-11% Body Fat. I Hope I Make It.


----------



## Belfort11 (Jul 13, 2004)

If you want to keep a day to day journal theirs a forum for that


----------

